# Embroidered bottletop pincushion rings



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I had a craving...( that's the only way l can describe it) yesterday,- to make some more little upcycled metal wine bottle top pincushion rings.
So last night l finished off one l'd started, & made another, embellishing it with a little purple crocheted cotton flower, that l'd made a while ago...
I love to just embroider them freestyle....and see how they evolve! - so each one is different.
Some are free-standing,...but these l've fixed on adjustable rings. l love to keep one on my finger when l'm sewing, because l'm always losing pins!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

They're beautiful! I have some of those rings and may just try to do that some day. You are very creative!!!


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

You're back!!!! I have missed you and your pictures!!!!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful! You have an artist's soul!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Have been thinking of you recently, missed the beautiful pictures of ?Connemara
I love your pincushion rings - what a talented cailín.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Beautiful work, as usual!


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

These are simply beautiful!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I clicked on this because of your topic listed and really like your work; thanks for posting!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Irish knitter said:


> You're back!!!! I have missed you and your pictures!!!!


Oh, ...how nice to be missed! l haven't taken many photos outside lately, because of the terrible weather!...( but they tell me spring's coming!


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

A new and different style. I really like these.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Briegeen said:


> Have been thinking of you recently, missed the beautiful pictures of ?Connemara
> I love your pincushion rings - what a talented cailín.


Awwww ..thanks Briegeen! see answer to lrishKnitter above ^


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Everything you do is so sweet!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Every time you post new pin cushion pictures it's something new and unique and _so adorable_!!! I just love looking at them!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

TammyK said:


> Every time you post new pin cushion pictures it's something new and unique and _so adorable_!!! I just love looking at them!


Yes , every one is unique....and l love making them!...( and looking at them)


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

You love making them and using them, and we ADORE seeing them :thumbup:


----------



## niniw (Mar 17, 2012)

What a talent you have. Thank you for sharing your creations.


----------



## grandma ginny (Feb 25, 2015)

I am a follower of your crafts. I had a friend who made similar embroidery on a felt covered tuna can for a pincushion. The pics are so clear. Thank you!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for your lovely comments everyone!... l just love making pretty things...


----------



## HilcoteChic (Feb 24, 2015)

These are lovely. Might introduce these to my craft group.

Can you post some step by step photos of how you make the basics of them, obviously the decoration would be individual anyway?


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

So sweet & useful! &#65039;Xx


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous&#128158;


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Love them


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Such lovely work. I enjoy your creativity.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I love those. May I ask how you attache the ring to the bottle top and what sort of mettle to you make the ring from?


----------



## jhalman (Sep 18, 2013)

Beautiful! You are very creative!


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

So very cute, look like they'd be at home in a fancy dollhouse.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

HilcoteChic said:


> These are lovely. Might introduce these to my craft group.
> 
> Can you post some step by step photos of how you make the basics of them, obviously the decoration would be individual anywa
> This is a link to where l got the idea for the basic one......l went on to glue a ring base onto the bottom of the bottletop.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/verybigjen/sets/72057594099768007


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Just looked at the link. Yours are prettier. I love your jewelry also.


----------



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you so much for sharing - you are so talented!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

HilcoteChic said:


> These are lovely. Might introduce these to my craft group.
> 
> Can you post some step by step photos of how you make the basics of them, obviously the decoration would be individual anyway?


Please! I have an interest, too! I'm wondering things like: what do you use for stuffing?


----------



## catcknitting (Jul 14, 2013)

What a good idea.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

God's Girl said:


> I love those. May I ask how you attache the ring to the bottle top and what sort of mettle to you make the ring from?[/quote
> http://www.etsy.com/ie/search?q=ring%20bases
> l glue them on with strong glue to the bottom of the metal bottletop, here's a link to lots of blank ring bases.....


----------



## sewnknit (Jun 8, 2014)

awesome !! thanks for sharing .


----------



## sewnknit (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing the basic steps. Now I would try to make one too .


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

These are beautiful! What a nice person you are to share your resources with everyone. I agree with whoever said yours are much prettier than those in the how to. Bless you


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Beth, I love your thimbles, the detail is wonderful.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

cute and very inventive.. xo WS


----------



## Pansy Blabberfingers (Oct 29, 2011)

I love those! So pretty!


----------



## Avigayil (Jul 26, 2013)

I LOVE your posts, too!
Where do you get these rings and what do you use to adhere them to the pin cushion?
Your embroidery is delicate! I love these!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful! Love the colors.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Always enjoy your posts thanks for sharing.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

So cute!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Your works, of so many kinds, are all so remarkable. More than beautiful, well done or creative...all are remarkable! The embroidery is so delicate and perfect!

I, too, love seeing your creations. Wish I had your imagination.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

these are so unique, and very pretty!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> HilcoteChic said:
> 
> 
> > These are lovely. Might introduce these to my craft group.
> ...


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love them


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

These are so beautiful!!!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't imagine the talent you have. These are absolutely gorgeous. All of the items you share with us are so pretty.

Please keep sharing pics, they make me smile.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Everything you make is gorgeous. You are so talented. Keep 'em coming...
:thumbup:


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness, they are just delightful, I love them


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

They are beautiful and so practical. I am always looking for the pin cushion when I sew. I looked online to see what people use for stuffing and found that crushed English walnuts or reptile bedding from the pet store are good for sharpening the pins and giving it a little weight and firmness.


----------

